# FR: je lui parle (à elle) / je parle à elle [sic]



## Starcreator

Aux francophones aujourd'hui je poserai une question qui semblera peut-être gamine mais je voulais confirmer ce que je pensais que je savais .

L'autre jour quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il serait correct de dire "Je parle à elle." Je me disais que cette personne, étant un francophone, aurait raison puisque je ne suis qu'un anglophone mais je savais que j'ai dû verifier avant d'accepter . Je sais que même les francophones ne peuvent pas savoir tout - quand j'explique la grammaire anglaise parfois bien sûr je me trompe!

Moi, j'ai toujours pensé qu'il faut dire "Je lui parle", et que "Je parle à elle" ne serait pas correct. 

Est-ce que j'avais raison, ou est-ce que je me suis encore trompé ?


----------



## nicko

Yes, it seems to me that "je parle à elle" is incorrect, it is very colloquial. Depending on the context, you should say or write "je lui parle" or, if you want to stress on the identity of the person you are talking to, "c'est à elle que je parle". 
By the way, in French, you don't say "présenter une question", but "poser une question". Good bye


----------



## Starcreator

But you've heard it said as "Je parle à elle"? I have never heard a french native say this, personally.


----------



## ampurdan

Peut-on dire: "Je lui parle, à elle"?


----------



## Starcreator

Je pense que oui. Mais dire "Je lui parle, à elle", c'est different que dire "Je parle à elle".


----------



## The Ho

Ce qui est grammaticalement correct, c'est "Je lui parle". S'il y a éventuellement des circonstances où on peut dire "Je parle à elle", il n'y en a pas une seule qui vienne à mon esprit, donc...


----------



## Starcreator

Donc je ne peux que conclure que grammaticalement, il n'est jamais correct de dire "je parle à elle". Y a-t-il d'autres francophones qui en savent quelque chose?


----------



## Fandefruit

Je pense que tout est dit.
Si on peut entendre "je parle à elle" dans la bouche de certaines personnes c'est plus par abus de langage qu'autre chose .


----------



## french4beth

So, if you're trying to emphasize that you're talking to a certain person, you should not say 'je parle à elle' - for example, if I'm talking to an individual within a group of people, but I'm not talking to the whole group?
Sorry, I'm not a native speaker, just want to clarify.


----------



## LV4-26

No, you'd rather say _c'est à elle que je parle_, as nicko rightly said.

_C'est....que _is a phrase which is very useful to know in French. It's (almost) a _gallicisme._ Its English equivalent is much less used and it's what the French resort to when they want to emphasize something.(every time it's possible to use it).

Now, to be perfectly clear :
_Je parle à elle _certainly denotes an emphatic intention when compared to _Je lui parle._
Only, to convey exactly the same idea in the same situation it would be used, say, 7% of the time as compared to 93% for _c'est à elle que..
_


----------



## Danse Macabre

french4beth said:
			
		

> So, if you're trying to emphasize that you're talking to a certain person, you should not say 'je parle à elle' - for example, if I'm talking to an individual within a group of people, but I'm not talking to the whole group?


 
You also can say : "Je lui parle à elle".


----------



## Starcreator

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Now, to be perfectly clear :
> _Je parle à elle _certainly denotes an emphatic intention when compared to _Je lui parle._
> Only, to convey exactly the same idea in the same situation it would be used, say, 7% of the time as compared to 93% for _c'est à elle que.._


 
But then you are saying that "Je parle à elle" is correct, gramatically. I agree with you in saying that for emphasis "C'est à elle que je parle" would be not only correct, but very _français, _but everyone else here has told me that "Je parle à elle" as a sentence in itself is flat out incorrect and your implication seems to be that "Je parle à elle" would still be used in French.

Just to throw out some usage numbers:
Results *1* - *36* of about *81* for *"Je parle à elle"*.
Results *1* - *100* of about *93,100* for *"Je lui parle"*. 

And, interestingly enough:
Results *1* - *33* of about *54* for *"Je lui parle à elle"*.

Which I think would be the correct form of emphasis if I insisted on saying "à elle".


----------



## The Ho

I will always favour "c'est à elle que je parle" over "je lui parle à elle" to emphasise my words.


----------



## xav

I'd say 
"C'est à elle que je parle" - good French
"Je lui parle à elle" - colloquial, rather common (not as much as "J'te parle pas, (à) toi !")
"Je parle à elle" - not French, but perhaps sometimes used, with a strong stress on "elle", in lieu of "Je lui parle à elle".

"Parler à qqn de qqch" se construit avec les pronoms personnels comme tous les verbes :
Je te parle
Je lui parle
Tu me parles 
etc.

et jamais "Je parle à toi", "je parle à lui".


----------



## LV4-26

Starcreator said:
			
		

> But then you are saying that "Je parle à elle" is correct, gramatically.


 I don't think I said that. I totally agree with the people who told you it's flat out incorrect.
I just said it was used albeit marginally. So marginally, in fact, that I can't recall having ever heard it.
But then, one can always find a situation where a very improbable phrase could be used. Here is one :

Imagine you're in a group of people.* You don't know the names *of all of them. You say something and then someone asks :
_- A qui tu parles ?
- Je parle à elle_ [showing the girl you're supposed to be addressing]

Of course, it sounds a bit rude (*and* incorrect, agreed) and there are more polite ways, for instance :
_- Je parle à la demoiselle avec le pull rouge
- Je parle à la jeune fille qui est à côté de Simon.

_Also, you could simply get :_
- A qui tu parles ?
- A elle.
__
C'est à elle que je parle _would be less likely in that peculiar situation. However, that situation must be considered as an exception.

En conclusion, j'insiste, Starcreator, *tu ne t'es pas trompé *(cf ton post #1),* je parle à elle *est bien* incorrect. *Cela n'empêche pas que ça peut* être utilisé, comme des milliers d'autres tournures incorrectes en français.

*"peut" ici, veut dire : _il peut arriver que des gens l'utilisent_


----------



## Starcreator

Merci d'avoir clarifié, j'ai compris maintenant. Auparavant, quand vous avez dit que les gens l'utilisent environ 7% du temps, je pensais que vous insinuiez que ce serait correct, puisque la grammaire s'étaye souvent sur l'usage. En anglais, même une expression qui ne se dit que 7% du temps ne serait pas en général incorrecte, mais ce ne serait pas particulièrement respectée par les grammariens.

Star


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

After going over the thread, something, I think, is missing here. I would regard "je parle à elle" a correct phrase, in the sentence below :

je parle *à elle, pas à lui*. which could translate as :

I am talking to her, not to him. but also as :
I am on speaking terms with her, not with him.


----------



## j'enseigne

Mes amis gentils:
Je voudrais poser deux questions, s'il vous plait.  La premiere: dans le cas de "je lui parle" quand parlant a une fille, peut-on dit "je lui parle, a elle?"  Egalement dans le cas d'un homme (par exemple, "je lui parle, a il?" Est-il correct?  Deuxiemement, est-il correct de dire, "c'est a elle que je parle" au lieu de "je lui parle, a elle?"

Merci beaucoup et bonne journee!


----------



## Frenchrescue

Hello,

"Je lui parle, à elle." is grammatically correct, but almost never used (in my opinion). And "C'est à elle que je parle" is also correct, and _much more common_.
"Je lui parle, à il" is incorrect
"Je lui parle, à lui" is correct.

Side note : it's *à* (with accent) and not *a*.

Hope it will help you,

French rescue


----------

